# water temp



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

I have been taking my water tempurature every few hours and i changed the water with warmer water to keep the temp around 75-80 degrees but in a few hours is down to like 72. it never really goes under 70 but im worried. should i buy a heater? i have a plastic tank so would that work? Or do i have to just change the cool water with warmer water everyday?
Help is greatly appreciated


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

you need a heater. The water temp going up and down all the time is very bad for the fish. You have to be careful with a plastic tank and a heater. It can melt the tank.


RC


----------



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

What kind of heater should i look into? could someone give me like a size and maybe a general price


----------

